# Can someone help me please?



## KittyGirl14 (Aug 14, 2006)

Can someone please make a cute signature for me? One with the name of the cat and a picture? My sister has a cat named Louis. Here's a picture of him that she sent me:


----------



## KittyGirl14 (Aug 14, 2006)

Please help, anyone?


----------



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

Sure, I'll try. Is there anything special you want for the sig? Certain colors? A theme?

Edit: Just saw your sig. Welcome to the USA!


----------



## KittyGirl14 (Aug 14, 2006)

Thank you for the welcome! Could I have maybe a light blue sparkle in the background? With his name in purple colors?


----------



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

Sure thing.  It'll be ready in a day or two.

Edit: Would you like his eyes to be blue, to match the sparkles, or stay gold?


----------



## KittyGirl14 (Aug 14, 2006)

Gold, please


----------



## Midnight (Aug 18, 2006)

KittyGirl14, can I use the siggy too? My cat Midnight looks pretty much exactly like Louis. And the funny thing is that my cat's middle name is Louis!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

A signature is a person's unique identifying mark. It wouldn't be a "signature" if two people used the same one.


----------



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

Here you go. Let me know if it's too flashy or if you want anything change.


----------



## KittyGirl14 (Aug 14, 2006)

Ooh! I love it! I will be gone getting ready for my new school and moving in for a while so while I'm gone you can use my siggy, Midnight


----------



## Midnight (Aug 18, 2006)

Are you serious!? Oh, thank you, thank you, thank you!  

Edit: Let me know if you want me to take it off.


----------

